# Trans Am Scirocco #43



## dave y (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know of any techical information, articles, pictures (other than magazine ads) video etc. for the factory 1977 Trans Am Scirocco #43? Anyone know of the whereabout of the car or it's sisters?
Dave Y.


----------



## dave y (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (dave y)*

Anyone interested in this subject should switch to the thread I started under the Ameteur Racing category, Technical subjects.
Dave Y.


_Modified by dave y at 6:00 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (dave y)*

Whats this trans am scirocco anyway? Im really interested.


----------



## dave y (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (TRUEBELIEVER)*

The Trans Am series was professional road racing sanctioned by SCCA in the 70's, 80's and maybe into the 90's. After they were dominated by factory backing it faded out because it got too expesive for privateers. Then the factories pulled out and it died. Today many of the cars can be seen racing at Vintage events. They include original and replica Penske/Donahue Camaro's and Javelin's, Shelby GT350's etc.
In 1975, Bill Scott, a Chicago area VW Dealer, went to McKee Engineering and had them build two Scirocco's with support from the VW factory to run in Group 1 under 2 litre. Bill drove one of the cars (#42) and Milt Minter drove the other, #43. Wilt went on to win the Trans Am Championship for his group in 1976.
My 76 Scirocco that I road race with SCCA has a old decal in the back window showing #43 and it's Trans Am heritage. It has taken me a couple of years to track down and purchase magazine advertizements that VW used in 1977 to promote the Scirocco's heritage. Now I'm on the trail to gather as much historical or original items associated with these cars.
I have been told #43 is in the VW museum but I could not verify that. #42 was known to wrecked badly and probably dismanteled or scrapped. 
Any help would be appreciated and if you want to be updated, let me know.
Dave Y


_Modified by dave y at 10:25 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (dave y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave y* »_ Anyone know of the whereabout of the car or it's sisters?
Dave Y.

At least one of the flare and air dam kits survived and is being re-produced:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8











_Modified by veetarded at 1:16 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (dave y)*

That's very cool - never knew VW ran in Trans Am but I didn't pick up watching it until the '80's. The early years of the series used production based cars but later they became tube frame silhouette cars with huge V8's - Camaro, Mustang and Jaguar at the end but the series died a few years ago now.
Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## dave y (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (quattrofun5)*

My story is a little different. I was following Trans Am in the late 60's and early 70's. I was even at Pocono and the Glen around the time the Sciroccos ran but had no interest in VW and don't remember seeing them on the track. I was following the Javelins and Mustangs. It was probably 1975 or 76 I lost interest. 
Since there wasn't much interest in Trans Am by 76, I can't find many articles in magazines like Road and Track. If anyone has copies of Sports Car (the SCCA official publication) from 76 there might be stuff in there.
Let me know if anyone out there finds anything.
Dave Y.


----------



## cttinman (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Trans Am Scirocco #43 (veetarded)*

Looks like photo taken at start/finish line, Lime Rock track in CT!


----------

